# Embargo



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

If you have debts that are unpaid (because of unemployment etc). Can the courts embargo your bank account if you are now self-employed (but your partner is still unemployed). I know they can if you have a set salary from an employer, but I'm not sure if they can if you are self-employed and have irregular income.

Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Van17 said:


> If you have debts that are unpaid (because of unemployment etc). Can the courts embargo your bank account if you are now self-employed (but your partner is still unemployed). I know they can if you have a set salary from an employer, but I'm not sure if they can if you are self-employed and have irregular income.
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome.



They did it to me with an unpaid car tax recently!? I just got a slip of paper from my bank telling me that "whoever" had taken money owed from my account! I doubt they knew whether I was employed or not

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> They did it to me with an unpaid car tax recently!? I just got a slip of paper from my bank telling me that "whoever" had taken money owed from my account! I doubt they knew whether I was employed or not
> 
> Jo xxx


Your car tax wasn't on direct debit Jojo?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Van17 said:


> If you have debts that are unpaid (because of unemployment etc). Can the courts embargo your bank account if you are now self-employed (but your partner is still unemployed). I know they can if you have a set salary from an employer, but I'm not sure if they can if you are self-employed and have irregular income.
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome.


They did it to us for a speeding fine, that turned out not to be us, we are having terrible trouble getting the money back.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Your car tax wasn't on direct debit Jojo?



No! It just arrived in the post one day, I cant remember exactly what it said, "embargo" for something or other in Malaga. so I took it to the bank and the chap said he thought it was for unpaid car tax!? Well I knew I'd forgotten to pay it and the amount was around about right so...........

Jo xxx


----------



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> No! It just arrived in the post one day, I cant remember exactly what it said, "embargo" for something or other in Malaga. so I took it to the bank and the chap said he thought it was for unpaid car tax!? Well I knew I'd forgotten to pay it and the amount was around about right so...........
> 
> Jo xxx


No, I'm talking about embargo where they can take all future earnings. Does anyone have any experienceof this?

Even so, in relation to the responses here, I thought a court had to give permission before they took the money out of anyone's account whether it is for a traffic offense or something bigger??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Van17 said:


> No, I'm talking about embargo where they can take all future earnings. Does anyone have any experienceof this?
> 
> Even so, in relation to the responses here, I thought a court had to give permission before they took the money out of anyone's account whether it is for a traffic offense or something bigger??


no - they (the govt.) can just take it if they believe they are owed it - I knew someone whose account was all but emptied when some tax or other was taken about a week before she expected it to be - a couple of thousand!!

you mean can they put a charge against a bank account - that I don't know - but it wouldn't surprise me if they could


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

From my experience, the Govt can and do embargo your bank account and they don't necessarily have to tell you about it beforehand. I have been stung for tax on my property. When I bought it I paid all the taxes the Notaria said were owed, but then someone in Barcelona decided the amount I paid and the amount they reckoned it was worth were adrift, so wham, they took out 1800 euros. They didnt bother to check with me if we were working, could afford to pay it in one lump sum or anything. If you are worried it might be an idea to check with an accountant. Though of course this will cost you, but it might be worth it for peace of mind, one way or the other.


----------



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> From my experience, the Govt can and do embargo your bank account and they don't necessarily have to tell you about it beforehand. I have been stung for tax on my property. When I bought it I paid all the taxes the Notaria said were owed, but then someone in Barcelona decided the amount I paid and the amount they reckoned it was worth were adrift, so wham, they took out 1800 euros. They didnt bother to check with me if we were working, could afford to pay it in one lump sum or anything. If you are worried it might be an idea to check with an accountant. Though of course this will cost you, but it might be worth it for peace of mind, one way or the other.


Thank you so much for all your replies and helpful suggestions. It seems they can do just about what they want here; it's incredible. Like living in Cuba!!!


----------

